# Shelter dogs book



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Ugh! This would kill me. Sometimes I can't bear to open up my email and see so many dogs in need and people begging for help even if just by cross-posting.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I leafed through it at our local book store a while back & it was really sad. The pictures just killed me.  I wished they wrote more about each dog, though (not a lot of text).


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

i havent seen that book but I got a book for Christmas that I have to read one chapter at a time because the stories of seperations and reunited of animals from Katrina. And the heroic efforts of people to stay with their animals. It is called Rescued Saving Animals from Disaster by Allen & Linda Anderson. 
http://www.amazon.com/Rescued-Animals-Disaster-Allen-Anderson/dp/1577315448


----------

